# Gigabytes Z170N-Wifi : problème pilote



## micka260 (30 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,
Voilà ma configuration : 
GA-Z170N-Wifi 
I3 6320

Après avoir enfin réussi à installer OS X j'ai plusieurs problème ... et même malgrès plein d'essais et de recherche rien n'y fait ...

J'ai bien suivie le tuto de tonymacx86 ainsi que plusieurs video sur YouTube, et j'ai également bien utiliser le multibeast... mais malgres tout ca j'ai 3 gros problème ...

1) impossible de boot par défaut sur la partition d'os x sierra, je dois utiliser la clé USB pour booter mon installation.

2) wifi et Bluetooth intégré ne fonctionne pas du tout 

3) la carte graphique est degueulasse ... j'ai pas mal de problème graphique :/

Je tourne en boucle et ne trouve rien  même sur le forum de tonymacx86 les gens disent ne pas rencontrer ce genre de problème :/


----------



## cosmoscosmos (30 Juillet 2017)

Il semblerait que tout a été installé sur la clé USB et non sur la partition EFI du boot disk sierra.
Mais il faudrait donner beaucoup plus de détails...


----------



## micka260 (30 Juillet 2017)

cosmoscosmos a dit:


> Il semblerait que tout a été installé sur la clé USB et non sur la partition EFI du boot disk sierra.
> Mais il faudrait donner beaucoup plus de détails...


OS X est bien installer sur le disque dur SSD
Quel genre de détail à tu besoin ?


----------



## micka260 (30 Juillet 2017)

Voila la configuration du hackintosh :














Au niveau du bluetooth on dirait qu'il est reconnu mais il ne trouve aucun périphérique :






Au niveau des connexions réseau j'ai uniquement une prise ethernet de reconnu (la carte mère est équipé de 2 prises ethernet, du wifi et du BT)






Pour ce qui est du démarrage le disque dur est pour moi dans le bon format et il est bien défini comme disque de démarrage mais pourtant j'ai toujours besoin de la clé USB :










Les composants qui équipe ce hackintosh sont les suivants :
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00MTSWEL4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B015VPX48I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B015IOOJ54/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Merci pour votre aide précieuse


----------



## micka260 (30 Juillet 2017)

Petit complément, lorsque je n'ai pas la clé USB de brancher j'arrive à démarrer mais cela se bloque ici :


----------



## cosmoscosmos (30 Juillet 2017)

Est-ce que la partition EFI se trouve sur le volume OSX (disk0) ?
N'y aurait-il pas confusion avec ce voulume "untitled" ? (à quoi sert-il ?)
Pour comprendre, il faudrait envoyer une copie zippée du dossier EFI qui se trouve dans la partition (cachée) du disque de démarrage (en veillant à masquer les n° de série comme celui de la capture 'à propos de')
Pour monter la partition EFI: https://www.tonymacx86.com/resources/efi-mounter-v3.280/


----------



## micka260 (30 Juillet 2017)

Disk0 est le SSD ou il y a l'installation d'OS X 
Disk1 est la clé USB créer pour installer OS X


----------



## micka260 (30 Juillet 2017)

Je vous mets a disposition une archive avec l'EFI de mon SSD (installation d'OS X) et l'EFI de la clé USB qui a permis l'installation.
https://www.grosfichiers.com/0D3LqDoLuzu2m

PS : je ne sais pas comment masquer le numéro de série ...


----------



## cosmoscosmos (30 Juillet 2017)

Je ne vois aucun kext présent dans le folder EFI>CLOVER>kexts>10.12 ou Other ni sur la clé USB ni sur le SSD.
Il devrait y avoir au minimum un "FakeSMC.kext" quelque part installé par Unibeast puis Multibeast au moment de choisir .
A-t-il été installé directement dans le dossier Library/Extensions/ ou S/L/E du SSD ?
Y'a un truc qui m'échappe...
Quels tutos/videos ont-ils été utilisés ?


----------



## polyzargone (31 Juillet 2017)

Refais ta clé et ton installation : Tutoriel pour l'installation via Clover

Et pas de MultiBeast, tu as tout ce qu'il faut ici : Tutoriels


----------



## micka260 (1 Août 2017)

Super je vais essayer de suivre tes conseils Polyzargone 

Pour le moment j'ai mis en place une solution du pauvre ... ^^ j'ai installer lubuntu en système mère, et je fais tourner OS X en virtual machine, cela fonctionne plutot bien, mais j'ai toujours des problème graphique


----------



## polyzargone (2 Août 2017)

micka260 a dit:


> 2) wifi et Bluetooth intégré ne fonctionne pas du tout



J'ai oublié de préciser que pour ça, il n'y a rien à faire.

La carte WIFI/BT intégrée est très probablement une Intel et ces cartes ne sont pas du tout supportées sous OS X. Il faudra la changer par un modèle de ce genre : https://www.amazon.fr/AzureWave-Broadcom-BCM94352HMB-Carte-802-11ac/dp/B00IFY8AGO


----------



## AROBASE37 (3 Août 2017)

La carte WIF/BT est au format *M2* sur cette carte mère donc il faut mettre ce genre:
*Dell DW1830 BCM943602BAED 1300Mbps WiFi + BT 802.11ac WLAN NGFF*
*ou équivalent*


----------



## polyzargone (3 Août 2017)

AROBASE37 a dit:


> La carte WIF/BT est au format *M2* sur cette carte mère donc il faut mettre ce genre:
> Dell DW1830 BCM943602BAED 1300Mbps WiFi + BT 802.11ac WLAN NGFF
> ou équivalent



Bien vu .


----------

